# Why isn't there a Nismo supercharger?



## BigQid (Feb 28, 2005)

Why isn't there a Nismo supercharger? There aren't that many supercharges for the 350Z out there anyway, but I just was wondering if anyone has heard of one. I have been looking and can't find one. I am trying to find a powerful supercharger that won't void the warranty. You would think that there would be alot of people that want one. I mean the Mustang has a supercharged version. Toyota offers superchargers for lots of their cars through TRD that don't void the warranty. Why not Nismo?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Because Stillen (who works with Nissan) made it already.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Because Stillen (who works with Nissan) made it already.


Missinformation from you young one.

Why would they? Nissan is exploring the NA realm of things with the 350Z. They are not concerned with FI and they have no plans to develop a FI system (which would not be an S/C even if they did). Most of it is due to cost there wouldn't be enough return and the car would no longer be affordable.

In fact there is a big long thread about this somewhere in this section.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why make 2 superchargers, for the same car, for roughly the same price...

Nissan is being skiddish about getting back into FI. But with the new tuner market. A small compact turboed car I think would do well for Nissan.

Nissan might not be looking into FI, but that doesn't mean Nismo doesn't.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Why make 2 superchargers, for the same car, for roughly the same price...
> 
> Nissan is being skiddish about getting back into FI. But with the new tuner market. A small compact turboed car I think would do well for Nissan.
> 
> Nissan might not be looking into FI, but that doesn't mean Nismo doesn't.


Nismo is not. Nismo is a part of Nissan they are their in-house tuner. Stillen is not; go do research before you post. Also if you read more you will find why they are not developing NA now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mostly for emissions purposes, I think. They had a hard time getting the 96 TT Z emissions compliant, which is a big part of the reason it was missing 20+ HP...... Same reason the 95 (94?) Supras were all automatics, they couldn't get the 6-spd emissions compliant in time for sale. 
It's a lot easier and cheaper to get a 2.0-2.5 liter turbo engine emissions ready than it is for a 3.0-3.5 liter. I don't doubt to keep costs down that's why Nissan went NA with this Z. Besides, I'm sure they figured the aftermarket tuners would have that problem _well_ covered.....


----------



## BigQid (Feb 28, 2005)

But Toyota offers superchargers for many of their engines including the Celica, the Camry, and the 4Runner. Some making 50 hp gains. That's not great but under warranty, its not bad. 287+50=337. I would like that and it would be worth a couple thousand to me and I think there are other people out there that would agree. 340hp has a ring to it if you ask me. Then as a next step 400, but first things first.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

BigQid said:


> But Toyota offers superchargers for many of their engines including the Celica, the Camry, and the 4Runner. Some making 50 hp gains. That's not great but under warranty, its not bad. 287+50=337. I would like that and it would be worth a couple thousand to me and I think there are other people out there that would agree. 340hp has a ring to it if you ask me. Then as a next step 400, but first things first.


Why don't you just go buy a turbo kit or the Vortech supercharger it would be cheaper then anything Nissan could ever offer. Nissan is not interested in FI with the 350Z they aren't going to develop it. Either get used to factory NA or go buy an aftermarket supercharger or turbocharger kit.


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Why make 2 superchargers, for the same car, for roughly the same price...
> 
> Nissan is being skiddish about getting back into FI. But with the new tuner market. A small compact turboed car I think would do well for Nissan.
> 
> Nissan might not be looking into FI, but that doesn't mean Nismo doesn't.


Why make 2 exhausts, or 2 sets of swaybars, or 2 body kits, etc... Stillen designs/makes their own stuff, and Nissan Motorsports designs/makes their own stuff. Stillen and nismo and many others share the same types of products for relatively the same prices. Why would nismo give a flip if Stillen has already assembled an SC kit?

Also, on a general note; not all nismo parts are warranted. I got the CAI for my Z33 and it isn't covered under any warranty. The "S-tune" products (like suspension, exhaust, etc... are warranted, the "R-tune" products like headers, cams, and for some weird reason the CAI, are not warranted by Nissan or nismo.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

the CAI is probably not warranty item because you can suck up water and hydrolock the engine.

As for why Nissan wouldn't develop a forced induction system for the Z... one reason I can think of is it'd get into the upcoming Skylines power range (which will have some twin turbo version of the VQ from rumors).

And besides, you shouldn't have to worry about blowing up the motor if you do a proper install with a good kit. I said screw the warrenty on my SE-R 25k miles into owning it. Slapped a turbo on it around 70k miles and haven't looked back with 125k miles on the motor now. Do it right, and you won't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe there are not a lot of those out there becase that motor can't hande anymore boost than 8psi, and they don't want to see people slingin rods and shit with their part...

Stop being a pussy and go all motor.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Maybe there are not a lot of those out there becase that motor can't hande anymore boost than 8psi, and they don't want to see people slingin rods and shit with their part...


No they would just set the boost to a safe level such as 5psi. But if you went higher than that well, looks like bye bye warranty



Hydrolock said:


> Stop being a pussy and go all motor.



Yeah I'd like to see your powerful "all motor" ride go up against a FI car... 


Wouldn't have a chance.

EDIT : By the way watch your language.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Stop being a pussy and go all motor.


Yeah and still watch stock Vettes walk away from you. Great IDEA!!!! You can maybe get just over 300rwhp out of the engine for street use. FI is the only way to make any real good power with the VQ35DE. Nissan is exploring the NA realm these days and is not going to offer a Z33 with any sort of FI. It isn't because the engine can't necessarily handle it it is because of the cost of FI.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

For the 6 grand you would put in your "all motor monster" I could put 6 grand in mine and triple or quadruple your gains.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> For the 6 grand you would put in your "all motor monster" I could put 6 grand in mine and triple or quadruple your gains.


With that particular motor and the boost it can handle I don't know that your statment would be true.


----------



## Nismo167 (Sep 6, 2004)

*350z fi*

idk who said that stillen does not work with nissan, whoever said it is wrong. CAuse if u do research there is a z32 called the smz edition or somethign along the line of that came with a stillen body kit and what not. Stillen use to design products for nissan until nissan brought there nismo line over from japan. BECAUSE Steve millen use to race for nissan


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> With that particular motor and the boost it can handle I don't know that your statment would be true.



It's common knowledge if you take two engines (remotely the same size) run FI on one and all motor on the other, the FI is going to take it.


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

spdracerUT said:


> the CAI is probably not warranty item because you can suck up water and hydrolock the engine.
> 
> As for why Nissan wouldn't develop a forced induction system for the Z... one reason I can think of is it'd get into the upcoming Skylines power range (which will have some twin turbo version of the VQ from rumors).
> 
> And besides, you shouldn't have to worry about blowing up the motor if you do a proper install with a good kit. I said screw the warrenty on my SE-R 25k miles into owning it. Slapped a turbo on it around 70k miles and haven't looked back with 125k miles on the motor now. Do it right, and you won't have to worry about anything.


Nissan calls a product R-Tune for one reason, they dont have knowledge on long term effects this particular part will do when installed. The Z33 is new and hasnt had enough time to see what kind of wear and tear the R-Tune products will do.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

jr01sr said:


> Nissan calls a product R-Tune for one reason, they dont have knowledge on long term effects this particular part will do when installed. The Z33 is new and hasnt had enough time to see what kind of wear and tear the R-Tune products will do.


Thats not why. Long term risks yes since you can suck up water and they don't want to warranty an engine because it sucked up water.


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Thats not why. Long term risks yes since you can suck up water and they don't want to warranty an engine because it sucked up water.


Umm no man i work for nissan and was in training with bob spleights the cheif of NISMO development i was personally told about it. Such risks are not limited to only water but dust and grim. Theres many factors thats why u cant just say water there are many more possiblities that havent been acknowledged.


----------



## BigQid (Feb 28, 2005)

The WRX STi gets 300 hp out of 2.5L. That is 120 hp/L. If that were aplied to the Z, you would have a 420 hp car. I think that can be easily be done without wearing out the engine too quickly. Why is a Lancer Evo faster than a 350Z?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

BigQid said:


> The WRX STi gets 300 hp out of 2.5L. That is 120 hp/L. If that were aplied to the Z, you would have a 420 hp car. I think that can be easily be done without wearing out the engine too quickly. Why is a Lancer Evo faster than a 350Z?


The EVO VIII is faster because of AWD and gearing. Also it is easier to make power with since it has FI and the motor is built to handle it.

The turbo kits tend to make around 400rwhp but your on the limits of the stock bottom end. One lean spike and you have trouble. The VQ35DE was not designed for boost. You can not compare an NA V6 to anything turbocharged.

and jr01sr the thing is modding an engine can affect reliability; the parts that have been marked R-tune parts are parts that Nissan considers "risky". The engine can suck up dirt and grim with a stock intake if it is not properly maintained it is no different with a CAI except you have to clean the filter more often.


----------



## BigQid (Feb 28, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The EVO VIII is faster because of AWD and gearing. Also it is easier to make power with since it has FI and the motor is built to handle it.
> 
> The turbo kits tend to make around 400rwhp but your on the limits of the stock bottom end. One lean spike and you have trouble. The VQ35DE was not designed for boost. You can not compare an NA V6 to anything turbocharged.
> 
> and jr01sr the thing is modding an engine can affect reliability; the parts that have been marked R-tune parts are parts that Nissan considers "risky". The engine can suck up dirt and grim with a stock intake if it is not properly maintained it is no different with a CAI except you have to clean the filter more often.


I know that the Evo uses forced induction. The topic is a Nismo supercharger. I didn't think that I had to say that you have to have forced induction because I thought we were talking about a supercharger. Forced induction applied to the 350Z's modestly large engine should provide significant gains in performance. The 350Z has great styling but it isn't ready to take a Mustang on in the street, but it wouldn't take much to get it ready.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BigQid said:


> I know that the Evo uses forced induction. The topic is a Nismo supercharger. I didn't think that I had to say that you have to have forced induction because I thought we were talking about a supercharger. Forced induction applied to the 350Z's modestly large engine should provide significant gains in performance. The 350Z has great styling but it isn't ready to take a Mustang on in the street, but it wouldn't take much to get it ready.



Ive seen 350's take RUSTANGS all the time!!!! the hell even some Seat Leon Cupras can kill those Mustangs.....even the Megane. a Mustang is not a god! :fluffpol:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Loki said:


> Ive seen 350's take RUSTANGS all the time!!!! the hell even some Seat Leon Cupras can kill those Mustangs.....even the Megane. a Mustang is not a god! :fluffpol:


way to say something a month later!!! :loser:


----------

